# Where can I find this?



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

Who makes this intake? I have the Gravana Fiberglass ram air hood and it looks like this intake wil work the best but I have no idea where to get it. Any help?


----------



## Cadsbury (Dec 6, 2005)

Good question, looks like it may have been custom fabricated. Haven't seen something like that before. Looks nice though...

Anyone else seen this before?


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

without doing any serious investigating i've seen two companies with similar
closed in stainless designs.
one:dub air
two;steeda
i agree with cadsbury though it looks like that was designed to pull air directly through the little square in the hood.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Not me, but it looks sweet. Now we need someone to build a manifold to attach the stock scoops to it! (Oh yeah, and have some RAM AIR IV Stickers made to go on the hood):lol: 

Seriously, thats pretty darn slick


----------



## flyer469 (May 19, 2006)

I see that they had to move the overflow for the coolant... that adds to the cost


----------



## abright52 (Dec 17, 2006)

LYNMUP said:


> Who makes this intake? I have the Gravana Fiberglass ram air hood and it looks like this intake wil work the best but I have no idea where to get it. Any help?


http://www.coldairinductions.com/04GTOColdAirBoxKit.html


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

I also found this...http://www.mpd-inc.net/GTO.htm Here is where I origionally found the pic I posted. It looks like the above link has a piece of plexi glass on the opening.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Yep, made by Cold air inductions. MPD also designed a hood to fit. I got mine from MPD.......coolest cai on the market!


----------

